# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Kinh nghiệm du lịch Đà Nẵng dịp 30.4 - Du lịch Đà Nẵng

## Meoluoi9x

*Nếu chọn thành phố này là điểm đến vào dịp nghỉ lễ 30.4, hãy tìm hiểu những kinh nghiệm sau.*

Được mệnh danh là thành phố đáng sống nhất Việt Nam, hàng năm Đà Nẵng thu hút rất đông khách đến tham quan. Nếu bạn xác định chọn thành phố này là điểm đến vào dịp nghỉ lễ 30.4, hãy tìm hiểu những kinh nghiệm hay dưới đây.

*Đi lại*

Đà Nẵng là một thành phố lớn, trẻ trung và hiện đại. Nơi đây có hầu hết các phương tiện đi tại như sân bay, ga tàu lửa, cảng quốc tế, các bến xe đông đúc… nên bạn tha hồ chọn phương tiện thuận tiện khi tới Đà Nẵng. Nếu bạn đi máy bay, sẽ chỉ mất khoảng 1 giờ để từ Hà Nội hoặc Sài Gòn đến sân bay Đà Nẵng. Tuy nhiên, vé máy bay trong dịp lễ đến Đà Nẵng khá đắt đỏ, hay hết vé nên bạn phải chịu khó đặt vé sớm. 

Đi bằng xe buýt chất lượng cao hay xe open tour giường nằm cũng là một cách di chuyển tiện lợi và thú vị. Vé xe chất lượng cao từ Hà Nội đi Đà Nẵng khoảng trên 400.000 đồng/ lượt, nhưng trong những ngày này cũng thường xuyên bị đẩy giá cũng như cháy vé.



Vì Đà Nẵng khá rộng và có nhiều điểm tham quan nên nếu lần đầu tiên đến thành phố, bạn có thể sử dụng taxi để di chuyển. Là thành phố du lịch nên taxi ở Đà Nẵng rất nhiều và phục vụ rất chuyên nghiệp. 

Nếu muốn tiết kiệm hoặc tự do thăm do, bạn có thể hỏi thuê xe đạp và xe máy của khách sạn. Giá thuê xe một ngày trung bình từ 70.000 đồng cho xe đạp và 120.000 đồng cho xe máy. Còn nếu muốn ngắm cảnh đêm dọc hai bờ sông Hàn thì bạn có thể thuê xích lô hoặc hoặc từ từ thả bộ để tận hưởng vẻ đẹp của thành phố.

*Khách sạn*

Đà Nẵng có rất nhiều khách sạn từ bình dân đến 5 sao hay những khu resort, nghỉ dưỡng cao cấp trải dài theo dọc bờ biển Phạm Văn Đồng. Tùy theo kinh phí của mỗi người mà có những lựa chọn khách sạn phù hợp.



Nếu bạn đi du lịch kiểu tiết kiệm, thì những nhà nghỉ ở khu Hòa Khánh, quận Liên Chiểu với giá từ 100.000-200.000 đồng/ đêm sẽ là sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo. Nếu muốn lịch sự hơn, bạn có thể tìm đến còn các khách sạn xa trung tâm như trên đường Nam Ô với giá thuê khoảng 300.000 đồng/ đêm. 

Giá phòng khách sạn ở trên đường Điện Biên Phủ hoặc Hòa Khánh dao động trong khoảng trên 600.000 đồng. Những khách sạn gần trung tâm như khu Bạch Đằng có giá từ 1.000.000 -3.000.000 đồng/ đêm. Tuy nhiên, do lượng khách đến Đà Nẵng quá đông vào dịp lễ nên nếu muốn có phòng, bạn sẽ phải đặt trước khoảng 1 tháng, giá phòng cũng bị tăng lên 2 - 3 lần.

*Địa điểm du lịch*

Đà Nẵng có vô vàn địa điểm hấp dẫn khiến cho hầu hết du khách khi đến đây cũng đều muốn quay lại. Tới đây, bạn chắc chắn không nên bỏ qua bãi biển Mỹ Khê - một trong những bãi biển đẹp nhất Việt Nam. Đắm mình trong làn nước trong xanh, bải cát dài trắng mịn và hải sản vô cùng tươi ngon sẽ là những trải nghiệm khó quên tại Đà Nẵng.



Điểm đến tiếp theo là núi Ngũ Hành Sơn cách trung tâm Đà Nẵng khoảng 7km. Bạn nên đi Ngũ Hành Sơn vào lúc sáng sớm hoặc vào tầm từ 3h chiều trở đi vì lúc này, thế thời tiết sẽ dễ chịu hơn. Núi Ngũ Hành Sơn rất hùng vĩ, từ đỉnh núi, bạn sẽ nhìn thấy bao quát hết Đà Nẵng. Ở đây cũng có rất nhiều mặt hàng tượng, đá non nước đẹp với giá mềm để bạn mua về làm quà. 



Chùa Linh Ứng được xây dựng trong tại bán đảo Sơn Trà cũng là điểm du lịch bạn không nên bỏ qua. Ngôi chùa này được xây dựng vô cùng công phu và hoành tráng. Chùa Linh Ứng cũng nổi tiếng với bức tượng Quan thế âm bồ tát cao 67 mét với 17 tầng bên trong.



Ngôi chùa đã trở thành nơi thờ cúng, sinh hoạt, học tập của tăng ni, phật tử, đồng thời cũng là nơi du ngoạn cảnh của du khách bốn phương. Chùa Linh Ứng là một điểm du lịch tâm linh hấp dẫn của thành phố Đà Nẵng. Về đêm, chùa Linh Ứng lại càng đẹp, kỳ đẹp và lung linh.

Từ chùa Linh Ứng đi lên một đoạn nữa bạn có thể nghỉ ngơi lại khu nghỉ dưỡng bãi Bụt, bãi Rạng, bãi Xếp.

Nếu có thời gian bạn nên đến với Bà Nà. Đây vốn là nơi được mệnh danh là tiên cảnh của trần gian. Chắc chắn bạn sẽ không thể quên được cảm giác bồng bềnh, lơ lửng khi đi cáp treo lên đỉnh núi.



Ngoài không khí mát mẻ, Bà Nà còn có rất nhiều khu vui chơi giải trí, những tòa nhà cung điện lớn mô phỏng lối kiến trúc phương Tây vô cùng đẹp mắt. Để thưởng thức hết vẻ đẹp của Bà Nà, bạn nên ở lại đây một đêm.



Nếu là người ưa tìm hiểu khám phá về văn hóa, bạn hãy ghé bảo tàng Chăm nằm trong trung tâm thành phố. Đây là nơi lưu giữ rất nhiều những di tích của những tháp Chăm hơn 1.000 năm tuổi quanh khu vực Quảng Nam - Đà Nẵng.

Những cây cầu đẹp và hoành tráng như cầu sông Hàn, cầu Rồng, cầu Trần Thị Lý, cầu Thuận Phước cũng là điểm du lịch rất thú vị. Dành thời gian đi bộ nửa đêm, bạn sẽ được chứng kiến cầu Hàn quay, hay nếu đến Đà Nẵng vào thứ 7, bạn sẽ được chứng kiến cảnh cầu Rồng phun lửa vô cùng hoành tráng.



Cách Đà Nẵng khoảng 30km, Hội An là điểm đến lý tưởng tiếp theo. Hội An là thành phố cổ thu hút rất nhiều khách du lịch. Đắm chìm trong không khí cổ kính mộc mạc lúc về chiều của Hội An, bạn sẽ thấy thư giãn và thỏa mái hơn rất nhiều.



*Ăn uống, mua sắm*

Đà Nẵng là thành phố ven biển nên hải sản ở đây vô cùng phong phú. Bạn có thể thưởng thức hải sản tươi, các món nhậu dọc bờ biển Phạm Văn Đồng.



Nếu muốn thưởng thức các món đặc sản của đất Đà thành như là bánh tráng cuốn thịt heo, mỳ Quảng, quán Trần sẽ là lựa chọn khá lý tưởng.



Ngoài ra, Đà Nẵng còn rất nhiều món ăn vặt nổi tiếng như bánh xèo, bún mắm, gỏi cá Nam ô, bánh canh cá lóc hay bánh tráng kẹp. Đây cũng là những món ngon bạn không thể bỏ qua khi tới thành phố này.



Nếu mới lần đầu tới Đà Nẵng và chưa biết phải ăn ở đâu, bạn có thể ghé khu ẩm thực Nguyên Kim đối diện với công viên 29.3 trên đường Điện Biên Phủ. Tại đây có bán rất nhiều đặc sản từ Hội An cho đến Huế.

Chợ Cồn, chợ Hàn gần cầu sông Hàn là những khu chợ du lịch nổi tiếng. Nếu muốn mua đặc sản Đà Nẵng về làm quà, đây sẽ là những địa chỉ bạn có thể đến để mua sắm.



Theo xzone (Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------

